# ű vagy ü



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

A "tűnik" szót egyértelműen hosszú *ű*-vel írjak, a szó minden alakjában, vagy elfogható-e a rövid *ü* írásban is? 

Én ebben szóban spontán általában rövid ü-t ejtek, de ez nem "_tünik_" nekem csupán kassai jelenségnek. Ti általaban hogy modjátok?

(van még egynéhány hasonló eset, pl. tetű/tetü, fésű/fésü ...)

Köszönöm a válaszokat.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

Nem hiszem, hogy a _tűnik_ létezik rövid ü-vel is, annak ellenére, hogy én sem ejteném hosszan. 
Az ü-jét talán mégis hosszabban ejtjük, mint a _fésű_ vagy a _tetű_ ü-jeit. (Nem csoda, nem is ugyanazon a helyen jelennek meg a szóban, amiben szerepelnek.)

A _tűnik_ igének szerintem biztos van több rövid alakú képzett változata is, de nekem most csak a _tünedezik_ jut eszembe. (Pl. Eltünedezik időnként ez a kutya az utcából, de aztán mindig megjelenik újra.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Nem hiszem, hogy a _tűnik_ létezik rövid ü-vel is, annak ellenére, hogy én sem ejteném hosszan.
> Az ü-jét talán mégis hosszabban ejtjük, mint a _fésű_ vagy a _tetű_ ü-jeit. (Nem csoda, nem is ugyanazon a helyen jelennek meg a szóban, amiben szerepelnek.)
> 
> A _tűnik_ igének szerintem biztos van több rövid alakú képzett változata is, de nekem most csak a _tünedezik_ jut eszembe. (Pl. Eltünedezik időnként ez a kutya az utcából, de aztán mindig megjelenik újra.)




Tehát magának a_ tűnik_ igének a ragozott alakjaiban mindig csak hosszú *ű*-s írásmód a helyes (tűnni, tűnök, eltűnsz stb), ha jól értem.

Ami a képzett szavakat illeti, a következők jutnak eszembe:
_
t*ü*net_ 
_t*ü*nemény_ 
_t*ü*ntetni - _demonstrálni, manifesztálni...
_(el)t*ű*__ntetni - _láthatatlanná tenni, nem létezővé tenni ...
_t*ű*nődni_ 

Nem vagyok egészen biztos a _t__ű__ntetni _és a _tűnődni_ helyesírásában.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen.
Az _eltüntet_ valószínűleg rövid ü-s. 
(Sajna még nincs semmi könyvem velem itt, és a neten sincs időm körülnézni ahhoz, hogy biztosra merjem állítani a sejtéseimet.)


----------



## galaxy man

Helyesírási szótáram nekem sincs itt, de egy 1941-es kiadású Bárczy-féle szófejtőben úgy írják, ahogyan azt jeleztétek: egyrészt t*ű*nik, másrészt t*ü*nemény, t*ü*ndöklik, t*ü*ntetés. t*ü*ndér, t*ü*nődik. (Nem volt kérdés, de ha már előkerült: a szótár szerint eredete bizonytalan


----------



## ib343

A tűnik mindenképpen hosszú ű.

Vannak még ebből képzett szavak, amik szintén hosszúak: tűnő, tűnődik, (fel)tűnés

Más szintén ebből képzett szavak viszont rövid ü-vel írandók: tünet, tüntet, tünemény, tünékeny, tündér.  (Nekem úgy tűnik , hogy ezek távolabb vannak már a tűnik szó jelentésétől.)

Mindegyik a tűn tőből ered, "látszik, megjelenik" jelentéskörrel. Ennek eredetére azt mondják, hogy ismeretlen, de a ű/ü ilyen használata egy szótagú szóban számomra török eredetre utal.


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> A "tűnik" szót egyértelműen hosszú *ű*-vel írjak, a szó minden alakjában, vagy elfogható-e a rövid *ü* írásban is?
> 
> Én ebben szóban spontán általában rövid ü-t ejtek, de ez nem "_tünik_" nekem csupán kassai jelenségnek. Ti általaban hogy modjátok?
> 
> (van még egynéhány hasonló eset, pl. tetű/tetü, fésű/fésü ...)
> 
> Köszönöm a válaszokat.



Hosszú vagy rövid magánhangzóval írjuk-e témában nem nagyon van általános logika, és természetesen az országban hol hosszú magánhangzóval ejtenek bizonyos szavakat míg máshol meg röviddel.

Na ezt tükrözi a helyesírás. Az összevisszaságot.

Például tíz és tízes, miközben víz de vizes.

Ugyanez látszik a tűnik, de tündököl esetében is.

Teljesen logikus és következetes helyesírásunk van. 

Viszont az eshetőséget alig ismeri, így is jó meg úgy is jó szabályból kevés van.


----------

